# Disco112LR4's Lawn Journal.



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Rotoscalped, dethatched, reel scalped last weekend. Now getting around to the landscaping. Put out black mulch this year instead of my normal brown.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Black mulch looks great


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking good man! Nice and lowwww!


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Looking good man! Nice and lowwww!


Yep. That was as low as she'd go without producing straight dirt. Haha.

Ps. My neighbors still think I'm crazy.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> Ps. My neighbors still think I'm crazy.


They will come around in a month or so when your grass is green and theirs is still brown :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I like the black mulch a lot!


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hung some ferns on the front porch. Put down 1/2lb N per 1000.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Backlapped the reel so she's cutting paper again. Took the rotary scissors for their first spin. Pretty impressed.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Cut the lawn. Spread Ironite and Grubex. Sprayed Talstar P. and Myclobutanil. That's enough for the day.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> Cut the lawn. Spread Ironite and Grubex. Sprayed Talstar P. and Myclobutanil. That's enough for the day.


How's the lawn looking so far this year? I'm sure that ironite gives it a nice boost!


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

@SGrabs33 , not too shabby. Rotary scissors took my edging to the next level. Have been maintaining around 0.5" as well. A leveling job is definitely in the books this summer. I've given up on the dog pee spots in the back yard. I've thought about trying to teach them to go in the mulch. I'll get some pictures once these rains finally stop.

How are things on your side of town? Do you use greens grade fertilizer? I went to Site One (Morrisville) to get some and they said the smallest prill size that they carried was the Lesco Professional. I bought a bag and it's no smaller than the big box store stuff.

I've been sending some of my neighbors your way. Hopefully we can get a few lawns in my neighborhood on par haha.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice, yeah the rotary scissors are next level! Speaking of level, I need a leveling project too. We will see if that gets done or not with my little ones running around.

Things on this side are good. Same rain that you have been getting. Hopefully that will calm a bit soon. Yeah, I'm not sure what other fertilizers they make in greens grade. I can't remember off the top of my head where @Ware found that greens grade milo(YouTube video). I used the GreenTRX all last year and liked it a bit. There was a local member that said he would drive to Charlotte to pick up some CarbonX for the group buy and said he would bring me back a few. So I may try that out thought the prill size looked a bit large. Maybe call Ewing irrigation to see if they carry anything.

Yeah, I spoke to one of your buddies earlier in the year. Thanks for the referral! Next one you send I'll send some thing back for you with them! Looking forward to the pics once we dry up a bit!


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Morning shot @SGrabs33 .


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> Morning shot SGrabs33 .


Oh yeahhhh. Looking great! And a lot better than mine I don't care to add.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning shot SGrabs33 .
> ...


Just trying to sell your mowers man
Haha. No morning pictures always look better than they are.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I love the look of Bermuda in the morning...


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I love the look of Bermuda in the morning...


Post early morning mow...


Then put down some PGR...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

That's a domination line for sure!


----------

